# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Few questions about 1st trip to Port Antonio

## Drifter141

Hi!

So, after 6 trips to Negril, my wife and I will be heading to the other end of the country to stay in Port Antonio for the first time this November. We're super excited to check out another spot, and had a few questions.

First off, we will be staying at Great Huts on Boston Bay. We've heard a lot of good things about this property, and the proximity to both Boston Beach and the jerk centre really fits with what we were looking for. Quick question though: I know that there is an entry fee for Boston Beach now, but since we are staying on the bay, I was wondering if the fee is waived. If not, no problem, but just wanted to check. Does anyone know the entry fee?

As far as our other questions, it's really more about what we should check out, other than some of the highlights like Winnifred and San San Beach, Reach Falls, Blue Lagoon, Rio Grande and all that. Specifically, what should we check out in town? Just some quick info about our style: we are not really AI or resort people (I've actually never stayed on a resort before), and one of our favorite things to do on vacation, and particularly in Jamaica, is a lot of walking around, getting off the beaten path, and exploring the towns. Obviously because of proximity, we know we'll need to cab it to PA's main town, but just wanted to find out what to check out while we're there. Also, we love playing dominoes, so if anyone knows any good spots where people tend to play, we'd love to hear!

We also are interested in checking out Drapers -- we're big reggae heads and have heard that Vinyl Sundays is a great spot to hear the 60s/70s ska, rocksteady, reggae and dancehall, so we'll definitely hit that up.

Lastly, any info about where to get some groceries (beer, rum, snacks, etc) and any ATMs or cambios in the area (because of where we're stying, close to Boston Bay would be great, but if they're all more near the town, then we can adjust as necessary).

Thanks for any info you can give, whether the questions I asked, or for anything else you believe would be helpful.

Chris

----------


## TAH

> Hi!
> 
> So, after 6 trips to Negril, my wife and I will be heading to the other end of the country to stay in Port Antonio for the first time this November. We're super excited to check out another spot, and had a few questions.
> 
> First off, we will be staying at Great Huts on Boston Bay. We've heard a lot of good things about this property, and the proximity to both Boston Beach and the jerk centre really fits with what we were looking for. Quick question though: I know that there is an entry fee for Boston Beach now, but since we are staying on the bay, I was wondering if the fee is waived. If not, no problem, but just wanted to check. Does anyone know the entry fee?
> 
> As far as our other questions, it's really more about what we should check out, other than some of the highlights like Winnifred and San San Beach, Reach Falls, Blue Lagoon, Rio Grande and all that. Specifically, what should we check out in town? Just some quick info about our style: we are not really AI or resort people (I've actually never stayed on a resort before), and one of our favorite things to do on vacation, and particularly in Jamaica, is a lot of walking around, getting off the beaten path, and exploring the towns. Obviously because of proximity, we know we'll need to cab it to PA's main town, but just wanted to find out what to check out while we're there. Also, we love playing dominoes, so if anyone knows any good spots where people tend to play, we'd love to hear!
> 
> We also are interested in checking out Drapers -- we're big reggae heads and have heard that Vinyl Sundays is a great spot to hear the 60s/70s ska, rocksteady, reggae and dancehall, so we'll definitely hit that up.
> ...


Unfortunately, you won't get the depth of info that you would have gotten a month ago. One of the most enthusiastic, and helpful travelers was essentially ran off the site. She had/has a great depth of knowledge of the area, and would have happily helped you. But alas, she is no longer here. For shame. There are a couple others who know the area, but not like she does. It's sad, really.

----------


## Maralunatic

I totally agree with what TAH says.  VI was a wonderful guide to the PA area, and always willing to help newbies.
Check out her past trip reports, because there is still a huge amount of useful information that she posted which may answer some of your questions.  You'll also never go wrong if you just relax and go with the flow.
We went to PA last February and enjoyed it very much, and I hope you also have a wonderful time!

----------


## Odinson

This is sad news about Vi, I was hoping she'd come back...






> Unfortunately, you won't get the depth of info that you would have gotten a month ago. One of the most enthusiastic, and helpful travelers was essentially ran off the site. She had/has a great depth of knowledge of the area, and would have happily helped you. But alas, she is no longer here. For shame. There are a couple others who know the area, but not like she does. It's sad, really.

----------


## agregory

Hi Drifter! 

It is so sad that Vi isn't on here anymore  :Frown:   She helped me greatly with my one trip to Portland in 2017.  We were there for 8 nights and LOVED it!

I don't have too much advice, other than very highly recommending Reach Falls!  It is absolutely beautiful, especially if you go up the falls with a guide.  The beginning may be a bit intimidating (climbing up the falls), but as long as you have water shoes on and are a mobile person, you will do just fine and I can guarantee that you will not forget it!  I very much recommend flexible water shoes, not Keens or Chacos.  LMK if you have any questions about visiting Reach Falls.

I also highly recommend going to the craft market in Port Antonio.  If you've read Vi's trip reports, she mentions Rock Bottom, the wood carver.  He is a great guy and does beautiful work!  There are a few little shops/stalls with cute, inexpensive souvenirs.  And when we were there we enjoyed smoothies and breakfast at the little restaurant in the market (on the left while facing the water).  I believe there was a bar there too.

You didn't mention Frenchman's Cove, but I would also highly recommend a visit there if you feel like relaxing on the beach, taking a dip in water, swinging over the water and maybe snorkeling up the stream.  I honestly thought that Blue Lagoon was a little overrated and would choose Frenchman's over it.  But it was also overcast and very windy when we were at Blue Lagoon, so that could be why.

Enjoy your trip!  I am definitely not an expert on the area, but I can tell you that we will be back  :Cool New: 

BTW - I don't think we ever had to get cash during our visit, so IDK where an ATM is.  We must have brought plenty of J$ from Negril to cover our visit to PA.

----------


## agregory

Vi, if you aren't coming back, please let us know where to find your amazing and colorful trip reports!  Please  :Culpability:

----------


## TAH

> Hi Drifter! 
> 
> It is so sad that Vi isn't on here anymore   She helped me greatly with my one trip to Portland in 2017.  We were there for 8 nights and LOVED it!
> 
> I don't have too much advice, other than very highly recommending Reach Falls!  It is absolutely beautiful, especially if you go up the falls with a guide.  The beginning may be a bit intimidating (climbing up the falls), but as long as you have water shoes on and are a mobile person, you will do just fine and I can guarantee that you will not forget it!  I very much recommend flexible water shoes, not Keens or Chacos.  LMK if you have any questions about visiting Reach Falls.
> 
> I also highly recommend going to the craft market in Port Antonio.  If you've read Vi's trip reports, she mentions Rock Bottom, the wood carver.  He is a great guy and does beautiful work!  There are a few little shops/stalls with cute, inexpensive souvenirs.  And when we were there we enjoyed smoothies and breakfast at the little restaurant in the market (on the left while facing the water).  I believe there was a bar there too.
> 
> You didn't mention Frenchman's Cove, but I would also highly recommend a visit there if you feel like relaxing on the beach, taking a dip in water, swinging over the water and maybe snorkeling up the stream.  I honestly thought that Blue Lagoon was a little overrated and would choose Frenchman's over it.  But it was also overcast and very windy when we were at Blue Lagoon, so that could be why.
> ...




She helped a lot of people. Rob could have handled the whole thing a lot differently, and still gotten his point across, or even afterward could have made some kind of gesture to keep her around. But... here we are.

----------


## agregory

> She helped a lot of people. Rob could have handled the whole thing a lot differently, and still gotten his point across, or even afterward could have made some kind of gesture to keep her around. But... here we are.


Yep.

----------


## Maralunatic

We went to the cambio that was in the little grocery store downtown (I think it's by the Lime or Digicel store).  The cambio is located up the stairs to your left when you walk in.  Most people will give you directions if you ask.  I don't know of any places around Boston Beach, sorry.

Thumbs up on what agregory said, and I would also recommend the rafting on the Rio Grande.

----------


## Maralunatic

TAH,
I completely agree with you!

----------


## Drifter141

Thanks everyone for the responses -- I'll take a look at some old threads and see if I can get some info there.

----------


## Cudjoe

Hello everyone I live in east Portland and will be glad to help. The only ATM's are in Porty I use Scotia bank they have two plus one at Texaco NCB is also there but only have one that always has a long line. My favorite beach is Winifred by far and the best place to swim is Blue Lagoon. If your not a swimmer BL is still a beautiful place to see once. I strongly recommend hiring a private driver for a day to go to Porty have him take you to the Folly ruins by the cricket pitch, the Errol Flynn marina and bikini beach. The best jerk chicken on the island is Piggy's and easy to find right as you come into town on the east side. I would then have him drive you to Moore town where Queen Nanny is buried the road there is the most scenic ride here and you can stop along the way for breath taking views. To come here and not go up in the Blue mountains by Section and Hollywell would be a shame especially if you love coffee. I spent 40 years enjoying Negril but once I moved here I only visit Negril on occasion for a couple days. Like Errol Flynns grandson says you haven't been to Jamaica until you visit Portland. Hope I was of some help any other questions just ask I'll do my best to answer them. One love.

----------


## Cudjoe

The old brain ain't what it use to be forgot to answer last?. I do all my shopping at Ramtulas. Its Porty's version of the HILO at sunshine village in Negril. On the east side of town last place as you head to Boston on main road. Downtown are the stores the locals use mostly I prefer Kaymals when downtown. If you hire a driver for the day you want to make the most of it here is a possible day trip example.
Leave Porty at 8:30 a.m. and go to Moore town  the morning sun will be shining on the blue mountains the best time to see them stop for views and at Nanny's grave and back at Porty by 10:00 then head to Hollywell  in the blue mountains you'll reach before noon. There's a botanical garden and hiking trails very easy to walk the view of Kingston is awesome. You have two choices for the return. Go on to Kingston maybe Port Royal and continue east to Morant Bay and visit famous court house there where the Morant Bay rebellion began then on to a late afternoon at Reach falls and back to Boston. The other return would be just go back to Porty and visit the marina walk around town and stop at folly ruins. Then finish the day with a short stop at Winifred beach. You should be able to do either return option and be back in Boston by 6:00 or 7:00. It will be a long day but I think it is so worth it. A driver for a day like that will be about $200.00 U.S.

----------


## johng

TAH, How come Vi is no longer active on the Negril.com board. I haven't been very active for quite some time myself but Vi always had Port Antonio and Portland front and center. Whappen??

----------


## TAH

Hi John. Hope all is good w/ you. 

She was publicly chastised by Rob (and Lisa) for telling someone that she brings limes with her to Jamaica, it turned into a big nasty thread, she left. It was pretty unfortunate, IMO. Vi was a very valuable resource to have around the forums. She was also actively trying to contribute to the local PA community, while encouraging others to do likewise. Losing her presence in this forum is a real loss for the site in general. This forum instantly died the day she left. 

I even understood a little correction, or what have you coming from Rob. He does have a responsibility to inform visitors about the law. But she wasn't advocating that people flout the law, just related her past experience in the airport. Just a statement of fact, and she was berated by half of the active board users. A lot of ugliness, for no good reason other than pack mentality.

----------


## mwenvlay

> She was publicly chastised by Rob (and Lisa) for telling someone that she brings limes with her to Jamaica, it turned into a big nasty thread, she left. It was pretty unfortunate, IMO. Vi was a very valuable resource to have around the forums. She was also actively trying to contribute to the local PA community, while encouraging others to do likewise. Losing her presence in this forum is a real loss for the site in general. This forum instantly died the day she left. 
> 
> I even understood a little correction, or what have you coming from Rob. He does have a responsibility to inform visitors about the law. But she wasn't advocating that people flout the law, just related her past experience in the airport. Just a statement of fact, and she was berated by half of the active board users. A lot of ugliness, for no good reason other than pack mentality.


that's sad- who knew limes could bring such drama?  it really sucks that she bounced.  i'm planning my first visit to portland in 13 years and i would've loved to ask her a few questions.  pretty much no one here responded to my question about local taxi drivers. and she used to post such great videos.

i spent a lot of time searching for limes in negril in feb. 2017. i mentioned that to my sister, so she brought a few with her when she went in feb. 2018- she didn't get stopped by customs. 

i bring raw meat into haiti all the time and should probably look to see if that's against the law- i'm thinking not, since everyone does it.

----------


## Maralunatic

I miss Vi's reports.... :Frown:

----------


## agregory

I mourn Vi each time I visit this forum, which isn't as frequent since the lime discussion.  Very sad  :Frown:

----------


## Rob

> Hi John. Hope all is good w/ you. 
> 
> She was publicly chastised by Rob (and Lisa) for telling someone that she brings limes with her to Jamaica, it turned into a big nasty thread, she left. It was pretty unfortunate, IMO. Vi was a very valuable resource to have around the forums. She was also actively trying to contribute to the local PA community, while encouraging others to do likewise. Losing her presence in this forum is a real loss for the site in general. This forum instantly died the day she left. 
> 
> I even understood a little correction, or what have you coming from Rob. He does have a responsibility to inform visitors about the law. But she wasn't advocating that people flout the law, just related her past experience in the airport. Just a statement of fact, and she was berated by half of the active board users. A lot of ugliness, for no good reason other than pack mentality.


TAH,

Publicly chastised? That is a little harsh.

My reply to her, after Lisa gave a link to the Jamaica Customs information showing directly that it is illegal to bring limes was as follows:

"Vi,

There is a simple reason against bringing in fruits and veggies. The PDF that Bnewb linked states in the frequently asked questions section that the reason is, "To prevent the importation of pests and plant diseases which may be present in these produce which can pose a threat to our food security."

This mentions nothing at all about the importation for sale by importers, but has everything to do with protecting the local plants on the island from invasive pests and diseases that have no natural enemies on the island.

The agency personel to ask is not the TSA here or in another country, but the Jamaica Customs Agency, the folks who printed and posted online the official information about what is and what is not legal to bring to the island.

Because you and other people have not had their fruits and vegetables confiscated in the past is not a reason to do it in the future. Hopefully new visitors are finding this information helpful and some returning visitors will think twice before bringing in something that could possibly wipe out entire plant species in Jamaica."

As everyone can see, there was no chastising. Just facts stated. 

Please don't turn this into a wild 100+ post TA battle.

----------

